# OG Carolina Spring Conformation Show



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

O.G. Carolina German Shepherd Dog Club
IPO Trial, AD, Breed Survey & Breed Show, Including Progeny Groups
March 29th-31st, 2013
1500 Tilley Farm Rd, Rougemont, NC 27572
O.G. Carolina | German Shepherd Dog Club | Triangle Area North Carolina
Email: info at ogcarolina.org / Phone: (919) 931-1128 / Fax: (630) 813-2966

Trial is Fri/Sat and Conformation show will be on Sunday. Judge is Ruediger Mai. I believe host hotel has been sold out - don't think there are anymore spots for the trial, but you can enter for the show till Mar 17 deadline. 

Will be a great show - hope to see others from the forum!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ruediger Mai will judge at the Sieger show so this will be good practice!


----------

